# Do you judge bad poodle cuts?



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

I was going to put this in the grooming section, but decided to leave it here...So, we are currently kinda broke and I apparently give bad haircuts to my poor dog Ralph. I didn't realize it until I was at the dog park and saw another standard poodle with a fabulous looking groom. I honestly was embarrassed. He isn't matted or dirty, just not very even. I don't have much time to spend on him with two small children (humans) and probably don't have the proper equipment. But in all honesty, would you think poorly of another poodle and owner if they looked a bit uneven. Do you as fellow poodle owners cut people some slack because you understand how hard it can be to keep up with a fancy dog groom, and you see that beyond the haircut, the dog is generally happy and healthy or do you secretly judge?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Being a groomer I secretly judge every dog's haircut (not just poodles) lol. But before I was a groomer I didn't pay much attention at all. 

They probably just saw a cute happy poodle and didn't look past that  I wouldn't worry about your grooming. He is clean, matt free, healthy and happy...they have no reason to judge!


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

LOL! Absolutely not! My poodles have almost always been impeccably groomed, but there are so many differently clipped or unclipped poodles, or curly, or blown out styles that they all look different and they are all still wonderful poodles no matter what. And sometimes you have to clip them in a certain way whether you choose to or not. Between the years of 8 and 11 our Sam had to be shaved completely down, ears and all because he was just too weak to be put through the grooming process more often than absolutely necessary. I personally do judge groomers harshly though, LOL! Because I originally groomed my poodles myself and I was a complete perfectionist, when I would take them to a groomer, I would notice every little imperfection. Of course it took me all day to do 2 standards and clearly a groomer has to work much quicker. If anyone thinks your dog has less worth because his hair isn't perfect, then their opinion shouldn't mean anything to you. He still loves you on your bad hair days


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
I do look at poodles and do a mental assessment, based on what I know. As long as a poodle is clean and shaven, I'm very glad for the dog. When I see a matted poodle, then I immediately get MAD.
I am a poodle rescuer. I've seen a lot of horrible things in this kind of 'work.' A poodle who is neglected, is sad and painful for the dog. The pain from mats is not acceptable.

Grooming is an art and you'll find many interpretations for pet poodles. That's what makes having a poodle fun! There are so many cuts you can give a poodle!

Your poodle looks beautiful. Keep making your poodle look great!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

All I see is a big beautiful standard poodle in a simple but handsome haircut. I wouldn't judge -- I would love on him!


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Honestly, I am just kinda sad when I see any dog with an obviously bad haircut. I probably shouldn't care so much, but I can't help it. BUT *As long as they aren't matted or infested with something, it doesn't bother me so much and I figure the person just missed an appointment or something and had to DIY. * And your poodle doesn't look bad at all! 

However, I definitely judge based on what people feed their pets! But thats a whole other story.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I see a well-cared for and very handsome poodle!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I have honestly never seen a poodle other than Timi in a plain old clip down, or on rare occasions a teddy bear clip, so I don't even think about grooming. But as long as they are clean and mat free, who cares?
To be perfectly honest, I do get a bit judgie about conformation - most of the poodles that you see around here are pet store dogs, and half the time I am trying to guess if they are supposed to be Poodles, Maltese, or some or some "designer mix.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't judge DIY, as long as the dog is comfortable (you should see Poppy at the moment...!), but I have been slightly horrified at some of the "professional" jobs I have seen. There were a couple of toy poodles with the oddest clip I have ever seen - long on the back, short on the legs, neither one thing or another on the head - and the owners proudly announced that they ran a grooming salon!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I appreciate awesome poodle cuts especially tedious scissoring. I have only groomed once and I made her coat really choppy. Not to mention I cut off her top knot when she was 16 weeks (worst idea ever and glad it's growing back and no one on PF judged me lol). It wasn't a cute short top knot like Lou or Apollo or yours. It was a deep canyon on top of her head making her look ridiculous and pea-headed. 

So let's just say poor Naira has been through a lot already with her crazy mommy's "cool ideas". After having a professional clean up my work, I'm getting back on the grooming horse. I think I'll stick to FFT for now, because I'm trying to grow her hair out and I want it to be even. 

No judgements here!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I do appreciate a well groomed poodle, it's the daily groom so to speak that says volumes to me, when the Poodle is clean and un-matted that impresses me so much more.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I tend to "evaluate" (I won't say "judge") the grooms I see on other poodles, usually with envy, because my own grooming skills are...decent but not professional level. I admit that I kind of think a sad, "Aw!" when a poodle is completely shaved down and doesn't look poodle-y, but I know there are reasons for that and I've done it to Sugarfoot myself before. The only time I judge in a negative way is when the dogs are matted. I saw a couple of huge doodles walking around at Reliant (big dog show) last year, proudly adorned with festive collars...but horribly matted on the backs and legs, very obvious to the naked eye. I can see not giving a thorough brushing before every outing, but really...that's terrible.

I think you'll get a different range of opinion from poodle owners ourselves, because we're a pretty hair-conscious bunch, but amongst the general public...I don't think many people notice. I've had people say, "Oh, he's so beautiful!" about Sugarfoot at moments when to my eyes he was looking particularly unkempt--unbrushed, shaggy face, dirty legs. People in general don't notice the grooming skills, or lack thereof.

--Q


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

No judgement from me, as I'm new to Poodle maintenance. I give owners, extra points for DIY, no matter the results. One rainy, muddy day of Poodle play and we're all back to square one! My husband is the critic. He despises the Continental and no explanation of the reasoning behind the groom is going to change his mind. If I see a Poodle, and that's pretty rare for me, I would notice size and color first.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Quossum said:


> I think you'll get a different range of opinion from poodle owners ourselves, because we're a pretty hair-conscious bunch, but amongst the general public...I don't think many people notice. I've had people say, "Oh, he's so beautiful!" about Sugarfoot at moments when to my eyes he was looking particularly unkempt--unbrushed, shaggy face, dirty legs. People in general don't notice the grooming skills, or lack thereof.
> 
> --Q


So true! Jazz looks very pretty to me, but her conformation isn't good enough for the show ring, by far, and I keep her in a simplified Miami cut. We were at Tractor Supply, and my husband heard one young man say to another, "Look, look, there's one of those show dogs!"

I agree with the majority here--no judgment unless the dog is badly matted. Well, that's not entirely true. I judge anyone who grooms their own dogs a truly brave and competent person. That's far beyond my abilities. :adore:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't think your dog looks like he has a bad groom at all. I think he looks great and if I saw him, I would just want to love on him. 

My dog's grooms are far from perfect, but they look fine and they don't have to stand for hours to be groomed either. 

I rarely see other spoos here, but the last one I did see, looked dirty and somewhat matted, very much in need of a groom. But she also looked happy and very much loved. Did I judge....maybe just a little bit. lol


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I think it would be boring if every poodle had a FFT, nicely scissored topknot and pom tail. It's the thing I love about our breed...we all don't have to look the same. As long as the dog is mat free, they're awesome. 

Honestly I think grooms like these are so freaking cool:










I love the way Lou/Apollo's hair is cut...I love when my girl gets fuzzy...and I love the option of transforming her into an elegant girl again.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

No way! Grooming is expensive and like you said, not everyone has the right tools or a lot of time to learn how to make everything 100% perfect if grooming isn't already your profession! As long as your pup is clean, happy and mat-free then you're golden in my book. 

Have to mention though, I honestly have never seen a poodle in my area with a shaved face, besides my groomer's dogs!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I agree with Naira! I love seeing Ruby fuzzy and in need of a groom, and then when she comes back all elegant and trimmed. 

Fuzzy









Trim


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*"Those who mind don't matter. Those who matter don't mind."*

I've always loved that quote. It's a good one to keep in mind if you start putting too much weight into what others think.

I am not a professional groomer. But I'm getting better with practice. I can afford a professional groomer for both my dogs but I prefer to do it myself. It's a hobby to me, an art project. Sometimes it comes out better than other times. I also enjoy that time with my dogs and I think they enjoy it too. (there are lots of treats and fuss made over them) I have been keeping my dogs' bodies short...using a #2 attachment comb and then a little scissoring too. It's never perfectly even. Their coats are wavy and even with the blow dryer parts lie flatter than other parts and it's just hard to make it perfectly even. Meh...they're clean, untangled and comfortable and look relatively tidy.

I love how you did your dog's ears. How on earth do you get them so even? I am getting sick of Matisses's long ears...getting into his food, dirt, into his mouth etc. I'm trying to get the nerve up to do something different with them. I think your dog looks GREAT!

Anyhow, yep...I wouldn't judge unless a dog is uncared for....I do judge people or rather have a strong opinion of mistreatment of animals, as most here know. Being mean in_ any _way to an animal makes me very angry. So, yeah...dirty, matted, tangled, flea infested, feces encrusted hair has to be painful to a dog. If a dog is clean and well cared for, I don't care what kind of hair cut he has. I might admire a artistically done hair cut but I wouldn't think less of an owner whose dog doesn't have a professional looking clip. (a good professional looking clip)


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I have been known the be judgmental over other poodles clips, Even though I myself am not the best groomer. I love doing it myself though, and I know that f I make a mistake, theres no body but myself to kill. I don't have a lot of equipment. I love my greyhound comb and slicker so those are the only brushes I ever use. I have a handheld heat dyer and a HV dryer that my grandmother got me. I have a pair of clippers that have to be held a certain way, an about 20 dull blades. I dont have a table. But you dont have to have nice equipment to groom your dog the way you like them groomed. Plus, you get better with time.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

I think we are all our own harshest critic. For instance, when I accidentally gave Fritz a baboon butt I was horrified but in the grand scheme of things no biggie. Poor Fritz. I judge if the dog is uncared for. Otherwise I notice but that's about it. Unless you are my SIL and then I offer to assist or offer my equipment. Not because he looks bad but because I have more equipment and thats all it would take to make him look a bit more spiffy. But if not, that's ok too. Ralph looks fine. He is a handsome dude.


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

You guys make me feel better, for the record though, the pics I have up of Ralph are when he has actually been professionally groomed. I had to giggle when I heard things like, "he doesn't look so bad." The other funny thing is, I actually used to cut human hair for a living, and I can't for the life of me give my poodle a decent cut, someday maybe.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Don't judge your abilities so harshly. We all tend to be harder on ourselves than others would be.

Ralph is a very lovely dog. I am sure nothing you could do in the way of an oops of a haircut would make him look as awful as you imagine he does.

I have paid a lot of money for poodle cuts at the groomer and have occasionally taken home a horribly butchered haircut on my dog. . . Some that I had to even up and repair myself...sigh.

I am not perfect in any way shape or form and I try to not let someone's uneven haircut on their dog bother me. I do, however, rage on about a dirty, matted and ill cared for dog. There is no excuse for treating a dog badly by neglect.

My philosophy is "it's hair-it is not like I cut off a body part...it WILL grow back! " In the mean time, she'll just look funny and I own up to my own incompetence.

Hugs to you and the lovely Ralph dog!

VQ


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The only ones I judge are the dirty, matted, clearly unkempt ones...........then I just want to grab em' and take them home with me.........you can really tell the difference between a dog that has been really 'neglected', and one that may not have the prettiest haircut, but has been well taken care of!
I am lucky that I have a lot of time to take care of Molly and she gets many compliments from strangers, but it took me a long time to learn how to do her maintenance between trips to her groomer! I'm still not brave enough to do the scissoring on her jacket but can do everything else now! Maybe not perfectly, but my groomer said I make it an easy job for her to do Molly!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

As a professional I would only judge a uneven cut if you were charging other people money to do it... And even decent haircuts look uneven if the dog lives a great life getting wet/ damp/ or curly in a hurry... As long as the dog is getting all the important things taken care of and safely, I would rather that then they become overgrown matted dogs.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

And I have to add, I could not afford what I do to my own dogs either!!!


----------



## Hermelien1989 (May 30, 2014)

I do groom gioia myself and it is my first poodle, so I still need to practice. 
Lately I put this foto on a facebook page for poodles and wrote by it that I finally had groomed gioia again. 
The people reacted really not nice. I couln't call myself a home groomer and should bring gioia to a prof groomer. 
I think that it really isn't that bad and with some practice it will be better evry time I try.
The second picture is a few weeks earlier but there her coat is to long.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll be honest, I do kind of judge the quality of poodle trims I see out and about. But I definitely wouldn't think any less of the owner or the dog based on the trim. It's more of, in my head, "oh I could do better than that!" Or "nice trim!"


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I'd never judge a poodle's clip! As a DIY'er I would just hate to think that anyone was judging my two scruffs too! 

Sometimes they look good, sometimes okay, and sometimes downright... err... awful! I just keep them away from mirrors and do repair work as the hair grows back! A little ooops with the clippers and you've got a bald patch, a wriggle at the wrong moment when you are scissoring and you've got a bald patch, a stroppy uncooperative bitch having a bad day and you've got a bald patch - but that one is your own head where you've pulled your hair out in despair!!

Mine often look neglected too, and probably are compared with some, but as they're always in fields, beaches, hillsides and so on rolling in who knows what they're comfortable with their rough and ready styles.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

As a self taught DIY groomer myself I have no room to judge. As long as Ralph or any other Poodle is clean, healthy and happy I have nothing but good things to say.

Rick


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Ralphie said:


> I was going to put this in the grooming section, but decided to leave it here...So, we are currently kinda broke and I apparently give bad haircuts to my poor dog Ralph. I didn't realize it until I was at the dog park and saw another standard poodle with a fabulous looking groom. I honestly was embarrassed. He isn't matted or dirty, just not very even. I don't have much time to spend on him with two small children (humans) and probably don't have the proper equipment. But in all honesty, would you think poorly of another poodle and owner if they looked a bit uneven. Do you as fellow poodle owners cut people some slack because you understand how hard it can be to keep up with a fancy dog groom, and you see that beyond the haircut, the dog is generally happy and healthy or do you secretly judge?


As long as the dog is not matted and looks happy and healthy, who cares that he doesn't have a perfect cut. I have 4 so mine do not always look their best. In fact, I gave Sasha a haircut and got her leg hair to short and she looks awful! But you know what, hair grows and it grows real fast!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

The other day on a walk a man stops me and said, he saw our picture in the paper...(Stella and I ). I had not known we were in the paper and he goes on to tell me, yes, a picture of us on one of our walks. So when I got home I looked it up. It was a much younger woman with a cream spoo... the woman looked better than me and I was shocked that anyone thought that poodle was my Stella !!! I later told my husband that we were in the paper and showed it to him. He said, you could convince me that is you, but no way is that our STELLA ! LOL The groom was awful and yes, I judged.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I do tend to judge if a poodle is cut well, I guess it is because I have had some really bad groomer. BUT GOT A GOOD ONE NOW and we go The. again. I will not let on I think the cut is bad, I just say," Oh who do you use as a groomer". If it one I used that butchered mine I tell them, if they say they clipped it, I just say how pretty the dog is. If it is a groomer who ruined mine, then I tell them who my groomer is.

I got this new groomer 3 or 4 weeks ago, I have sent her 6 new customers, she is happy and I am happy. She charges 55.00 for my toys, but does a wonderful job, so cannot complain. I have paid as high as 70.00 per dog. Let me clarify I brush them every day, so they are not matted, and shampoo them everyother week.


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

Absolutely not. I judge when a dog is matted or just too hot from all the fur no matter how good the cut but if he looks healthy and comfortable i judge that he has a good owner.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Go ahead and judge me, I can't get the darn bracelets in the same place!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Go ahead and judge me, I can't get the darn bracelets in the same place!
> View attachment 256529


Ha. Well so far I can't get them to not look like she's wearing Uggs.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> Ha. Well so far I can't get them to not look like she's wearing Uggs.



You mean they are not supposed to? At least ten people said to me that it looks like she is wearing Uggs!


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I wouldn't know a bad poodle cut if I saw one. My previous poodle, Fifi, once looked more like a rat. My family was embarrassed though. All I ever see is POODLE! Omg! POODLE!!!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

*Grooming Is Exhausting*

I got my grooming table out today, clippers, brushes, combs, scissors, etc. etc. My two sons and husband all said at different times "how much are you taking off this time", "what are you going to do now", "we like her long and fluffy". I thought, "perfect go get the combs and brushes", before I said anything, I got a glass of wine, and decided I would start tommorrow instead. If your dog is loved, happy, and safe, that is what counts.


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

I love to see all kinds of different poodle cuts...i do feel bad when i see a scalped poodle because i can just envision how beautiful they'd look in a lovely long doo but after working in a grooming shop i know that even professional trims can look bad after a dog has flopped around on them so a little uneven is okay as long as they are clean, brushed and not matted.


----------

